

Click to add drama - Belgium Internet provider - ponyous
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=316AzLYfAzw

======
bellbind
Reminds me of the Intel ads for the Ultrabook (eg
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kuMen5UOm0>). Good way to communicate.

